
Errors in Chromium - ibobev
http://cppfiles.com/chromium.txt
======
ibobev
This are the links to the articles by Andrey Karpov in which he describes the
errors he found in Chromium project and the libraries used by the Chromium
project, using his static code analysis tool PVS-Studio:

memset: [https://www.viva64.com/en/b/0553/](https://www.viva64.com/en/b/0553/)

break: [https://www.viva64.com/en/b/0554/](https://www.viva64.com/en/b/0554/)

memory leaks:
[https://www.viva64.com/en/b/0555/](https://www.viva64.com/en/b/0555/)

typos: [https://www.viva64.com/en/b/0556/](https://www.viva64.com/en/b/0556/)

untrusted data:
[https://www.viva64.com/en/b/0557/](https://www.viva64.com/en/b/0557/)

Here is his post about all of this on Twitter:
[https://twitter.com/Code_Analysis/status/958629791988633600](https://twitter.com/Code_Analysis/status/958629791988633600)

